# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni fjalë me dy shkronjat e fundit te fjalës paraardhëse!

## hope31

loja e zhvilluar ne shqip kete radhe do te jete ne gjuhe te ndryshme
jane te ftuar qe te marin pjese te gjithe ne gjuhe te ndryshme, perjashtohen gjuhet me simbole
per te mos perjashtuar asnje, mund te perdoret shqipja ne menyre qe te krijohet zinxhiri , vazhdimesia e duhur
ose thene me qarte per te dale nga situata

po filloj une

albani*an*

----------


## hope31

*an*cestor........ (stergjysh)  perkthimin jepet ose jo, sipas deshires

----------


## kleadoni

ornamento.....(italisht)

----------


## ooooo

tora... tani (gr)

----------


## Reaa

RABID------------- angI TERBUAR

----------


## hope31

identity- engl

----------


## Reaa

TYPE--------SHTYP, eng

----------


## hope31

penalty...........engl

----------


## Reaa

TYRANNOUS-----------eng

----------


## hope31

using..............eng

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

ngurte-si(shqip puro :pa dhembe:  )

----------


## hope31

test...............eng

----------


## ooooo

stop.... ne shumicen e gjuheve eshte njesoj

----------


## Shtegtari

opus dei (kete duhet ta dini)

----------


## Renegata

eight.........................

----------


## Reaa

http............ :shkelje syri:

----------


## brrrrrrr

tp............. travaux Publics

----------


## ooooo

tp=  targa e tepelenes pra le te vazhdojme me telelena

----------


## Reaa

NARCISSUS-----------Nuk jam

----------


## Shtegtari

usage... (perdorim???)

----------

